# Any graphic designers out there?



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Any graphic designers & marketing people out there?*

Hi
Although I have doubts that our application for skilled independent will get granted, it doesn't hurt to stick my feelers out...

Are there any graphic designers out there / on here? What has your experience been with getting work? Does one need to be in a big city? What obstacles have you found? What was important to show or have when applying? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Oh and if there are any marketing specialists, the same goes too. My hubby works in marketing (mainly property but info on all appreciated).

Thanks!


----------



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello again... Really no one out there with tips?

We got our visa approved and will be moving early next year. 
If any graphic designers are out there in the forum, could you give me tips on job hunting? Any special graphic magazines that recruiters or studios advertise in? I am on linked in and have set the job spec up on there, and I will be signing up with general recruiters. I will also check gumtree although in the UK I have never found anything serious on there.

Any tips would be appreciated! Thanks


----------

